# my poor ma collection-non mac and a bit of mac



## versace (Jun 15, 2008)

I just wanted to swatch something,but then i found out that i dont have much make up at all,so i swatched everything.

1.so first pic are my artdeco eyeshadows,i know this isnt helpfull,but i dont know which numbers because i depotted them,and threw packaging away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2.pic top l to r-2 deborah eyeshadows,hate them,helena rubinstein,maybelline-hate it too,and last two are margaret aastor
below from l to r-loreal,and chanel quad 

3.lipsticks-naj oleari no64,i LOOOVE it,it is D&G make up line,its awsome;MAC lovelorn,avon ls-PLEASE if anyone knows mac dupe for this one i swatched it between mac ls so it would be easier to sompare 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ;MAC myth,margaret astor no 730 and below lancome trendy mauve,lancome rose explosion 308 color fever

4.lipgloss-top lr-*mac underage;mac pink lemonade,bourjois 3d effect no35;estee lauder 03 honey;
below-too faced diamond gloss in white;pupa gloss ultra reflex-i love this brand,compare it to toofaced one,it has lot more shimmer and its thicker;
pupa summer collecton;victorias secretbeuty rush-last two

5.my bronzer-max factor,my highlight-revlon,blush bourjois 16rose,MAC blacktrack,max factor kohl in black and ivory,revlon lip pencil in 05 nude,maybelline lip pencil in rose-i love it,that lipstick is S-HE no 314,i dont know if you can buy it in usa,its so cheap,and so good,those 3 shadows are bourjois 07 noir emeraude,MAC in black tied,MAC nylon

6.is compare of that ARTDECO eyeshadow base that i adore really..left is eyeshadow on its own,and right is with base.

hope this is helpfull .thank you ladies,and if anyone knows dupe for that avon ls thank you...


----------



## versace (Jun 15, 2008)

didnt know about that limit for uploading..this is  last pic


----------

